# Salina Lincoln & Western, Division II



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The surveying and grading crews have started work on Division II of the Salina Lincoln & Western Railroad. The addition will provide one additional passing siding, a short tunnel with a lawnmower drive-over where the planks are, and a turning wye. The track where the local mixed train is setting will be removed. The turning wye will provide a starting point for Division III if I get ambitious. Division III will be a point to point operation of undetermined length, probably with a return loop at the end.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Richard, 
I like what you doing. It looks like you will gain about 1/3 to 1/2 more mainline. What your minimum radius??? 
Rodney


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a nice size exspansion. Is taht going to be an extended loop also?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The mainline loop will be extended from about 250 feet to something over 300 feet, not counting the sidings. The perspective of the photo makes it look like the extension is larger in relationship to the original line than it really is. The original loop is about 100 feet by 40 feet. My minimum curve is 10 foot radius/20 foot diameter. 

Rodney, when are you coming up?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, nice to see some more pix. Enjoyed having you drop by to see my layout last week. Should have taken some pix of you!


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Richard, Looks great!, Did not know you where that far along when we talk last time. Keep the pix coming!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The crews stopped grading for the division II expansion and erected the first structure on the line. We are on a limited budget so the structure is small with old tin on the roof.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

any updated photos?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I stopped working on the addition to get the original line in shape for any spinoff from Marty.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I may be a spinner!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I spun off, and Richard has a great looking layout going. If you're ever near his place, make sure to take the side trip, it's well worth it.


----------

